# [Solucionado] Vumetro con LM3915 no funciona correctamente en modo punto



## GustyArte (Jun 12, 2008)

Buenas gentes... antes que nada felicitarles por el excelente foro.

Bueno, estoy ahogado con algo tan sencillo como este integrado, no logro que funcione con modo PUNTO.

El vumetro funciona, pero como si fuese en modo barra y no esta conectado el pin 9 a la alimentacion.

El funcionamiento es extraño, porque en modo barra, los leds que quedan encendidos en teoria no deberian destellar, sino quedar bien fijos y no lo hacen, destellan a medida que avanza la barra con el nivel de audio.

Probe de todo, modifique valores de resistencias, puse capacitores en la entrada de linea para aislar la entrada, resistencias en paralelo con la entrada, cambie de integrado, hasta un LM3914 le puse y funciona de la misma manera....

Alguien me puede tirar una data que esta fallando o que le haya pasado lo mismo? 

Les dejo el esquematico que arme, es practicamente identico al datasheet del integrado





Resumiendo, no lo puedo hacer andar en modo PUNTO, prenden todos los leds como si estuviese en modo barra y destellan en lugar de quedar fijos.

Muchas gracias y espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sencillo, lo hacen en modo punto a toda velocidad, igual que la tele, no te da tiempo a verlo.

Necesitas un detector de pico, o sea un detector peak

Mira en el datasheet los circuitos con transistores y operacionales.

Por cierto saliendo un poco del tema, que interesante proyecto
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2008/06/led_oscope_schematic.html?CMP=OTC-0D6B48984890


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 12, 2008)

a lo mejor para variar la frecuencia, y que funcione bien en modo punto, esta ese resistor variable.
pero lo q t aconsejo tiopepe es buena opcion si el resistor no altera nada.

saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 13, 2008)

*tiopepe123* muchas gracias por la data, me sirvio muchisimo para encontrarle la solucion y asi fue!

Bueno para los que se les presente el mismo problema, le tienen que agregar a la entrada del pin 5 el esquema que posteo aqui, con eso logramos que el modo punto trabaje como debe ser.

Variando el valor de C2, variamos la velocidad de respuesta del vumetro, en este caso tiene de 1 uF pero use de 10 uF para que no sea tan rapido, funciona joya!



> Por cierto saliendo un poco del tema, que interesante proyecto
> http://blog.makezine.com/archi.....6B48984890



Si la verdad que estoy tentado de hacerlo, cuando tenga un poco mas libre mi economia lo hago (muchos leds je)

Aca te dejo un link de otro similar y en castellano

http://www.ladelec.com/index.php/content/view/19/87/

*DJ DRACO*
Gracias por tu respuesta, ese resistor variable regula la ganancia del circuito o el limite que mide el vumetro.

Muchas gracias por las respuestas! excelente el foro!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2008)

Pues yo creia que el invento era de ese individuo, me gusto la idea por la sencillez del invento.


----------



## Felipe1984 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hola! sabes que mi problema ahora es que como necesito visualizar que haya una salida de audio uso el vumetro; pero, a veces hay sonidos tan bajos que no se visualizan en el la pantalla de leds... como puedo hacer esto? trate el medidor de audio pero no me ayuda de mucho.. Gracias por su tiempo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 17, 2008)

si el vumetro esta colocado directo en la entrada de señal, podes colocar antes del vumetro un preamplificador operacional de ganancia 10, y un resistor variable tipo potenciometro ara regular la ganancia q ira al vumetro.

si esta en la salida de potencia, es imposible q no encienda al menos 1 led, ya q en la salida siempre hay potencia suficiente.

saludos.


----------



## daos (Dic 15, 2008)

que es modo punto?


----------



## nicolas etcheverry (Ago 21, 2009)

hola que tal. 
soy nuevo en el foro mi problema es el siguiete: he armado un amplificador de 250w y quiero colocarle un led a modo de clip colocando solamente el ultimo , tengo pensado utilizar un lm3915, solo,sin el operacional, y necesito saber que resistencia debo cambiar par que el led se encienda cuando el amplificador esta trabajando casi en su limite de potencia. creo que hay un calculo que se debe hacer pero sinceramente no se cual. si alguien me da una mano estare muy agradecido!
saludos!


----------



## jair2808 (Ene 1, 2010)

> Variando el valor de C2, variamos la velocidad de respuesta del vumetro, en este caso tiene de 1 uF pero use de 10 uF para que no sea tan rapido, funciona joya!




disculpa GustyArte, pero, ¿que capacitor le pusiste al C1???


y si no es mucha molestia, me puedes explicar el esquema?? lo que pasa es que no es muy claro.

la R1 es de 10K, verdad?


----------



## cryingwolf (Ene 18, 2010)

jair2808 dijo:


> disculpa GustyArte, pero, ¿que capacitor le pusiste al C1???
> 
> 
> y si no es mucha molestia, me puedes explicar el esquema?? lo que pasa es que no es muy claro.
> ...




te cuento que yo arme hace poco un vumetro con el LM3915 y tenia ese problema, en modo barra daba la sensacion de que variaba muy rapido y no se llega a apreciar bien, pare que los leds titilaran en vez de quedar prendidos o apagados, y en modo punto ni hablar... no se veia ningun "punto" solo leds titilando sin sentido.


la solucion es el circuito posteado aca.

funciona perfecto. muchisimo mas agradable a la vista. el C1 es de 1uF por 50V los diodos son los rectificadores comunes, C2 le puse de 10uF por 50V y tambien probe con 20uF y la R es de 10K

haganlo, por mas que no usen modo punto, funciona muchisimo mejor el vumetro asi.

saludos


----------



## electrico (Ene 19, 2010)

a mi me pasa q el lm3915 calienta demasiado no se por q sera quizas este dañado a uds tambien les calienta el integrado? y tengo otra duda el lm3916 es exactamente igual al lm3915 ?? o son distintos viendo videos de youtube hay varios vumetros con lm3916 y funcionan muy bien no presentan los problemas q el 3915 y eso q solo usan los componentes del datashet no an aumentado nada.


----------



## cryingwolf (Ene 29, 2010)

el LM3916 es "semi-logaritmco" .

el LM3915 es "logaritmico" y el LM3914 es "lineal"

esas son las diferencias entre esos IC. la conexion y componentes es la misma para todos.

un detalle. a mi tambien me calienta el 3915 si lo alimento con 12V y sin resistencia en los leds.

ahora lo estoy alimentando con 5V (de un 7805) y no calienta. pero el 7805 SI!!!

mi idea es poner un regulador de 3.3volt para los leds y alimentar el integrado con 12v

esa es mi idea. mañana compro el regulador y pruebo.

lo ideal seria poner resistencias en los leds, pero por como tengo la placa en el frente del gabinete (placa para los leds y otra placa para los integrados) no puedo poner resistencias sin cambiar todo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2010)

cryingwolf dijo:


> un detalle. a mi tambien me calienta el 3915 si lo alimento con 12V y sin resistencia en los leds.
> ahora lo estoy alimentando con 5V (de un 7805) y no calienta. pero el 7805 SI!!!



Si el LM39xx te calienta, eso no se debe a la tensión de alimentación ni a las resistencias de los LEDs (que NO DEBEN IR!).
El problema es la corriente que estás haciendo circular por los LEDs y eso se ajusta con las mismas resistencias que controlás la tensión de referencia.
Por favor, leé la hoja de datos del chip que ahí explica todo, y leé este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vumetro-leds-peak-hold-17685/#post133789 , que también lo explica...pero ajustado a una implementación mas particular.



cryingwolf dijo:


> mi idea es poner un regulador de 3.3volt para los leds y alimentar el integrado con 12v
> lo ideal seria poner resistencias en los leds, pero por como tengo la placa en el frente del gabinete (placa para los leds y otra placa para los integrados) no puedo poner resistencias sin cambiar todo.



Esas son dos ideas MUY MALAS. Leé lo que puse antes.

PD: SI no entendés algo...preguntá de nuevo, pero ese chip NO DEBE USAR RESISTENCIAS en serie con los leds (las salidas son fuentes de corriente constante, no de tensión).


----------



## abndol (Abr 23, 2010)

Necesito ayuda, acabo de construir un vumetro con lm3915, el vumetro funciona, pero quisiera que se viera asihttp://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws9QCnkEXXI&feature=related, ya que en el que yo hice apenas si se nota, lo puse acá porque no se como abrir un tema nuevo, de antemano gracias y perdon por ponerlo aca


----------



## cryingwolf (May 8, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Si el LM39xx te calienta, eso no se debe a la tensión de alimentación ni a las resistencias de los LEDs (que NO DEBEN IR!).
> El problema es la corriente que estás haciendo circular por los LEDs y eso se ajusta con las mismas resistencias que controlás la tensión de referencia.
> Por favor, leé la hoja de datos del chip que ahí explica todo, y leé este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vumetro-leds-peak-hold-17685/#post133789 , que también lo explica...pero ajustado a una implementación mas particular.
> 
> ...




hola, te cuento que hace tiempo que termine el equipo. ese problema de que me calentaba se soluciono. alimente el LM3915 con un LM317 ajustado a 3.3v y los leds a 5V. si bien tenes razon, lo ideal hubiese sido cambiar los valores de las resistencias que te dan la corriente de los leds, de esta forma el funcionamiento es optimo.

ahora no, pero en un tiempo voy a fabricar bien el frente del amplificador, porque es un gabinete de una olivetti M4 (pentium 75) y mi idea es reformar el frente (que es lo unico que falta para terminarlo)

cuando haga eso.. seguramente calculo y cambio las resistencias de los vumetros para alimentarlo derecho a 12v y que no caliente.

saludos



abndol dijo:


> Necesito ayuda, acabo de construir un vumetro con lm3915, el vumetro funciona, pero quisiera que se viera asihttp://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws9QCnkEXXI&feature=related, ya que en el que yo hice apenas si se nota, lo puse acá porque no se como abrir un tema nuevo, de antemano gracias y perdon por ponerlo aca



hola, ese vumetro del video.. funciona "bien" pero no tiene el detector de pico (circuito en este mismo post).

con ese circuito el funcionamiento es mucho mas agradable a la vista.. los leds no "titian"

aca te dejo un video de uno que tenia puesto en mi gabinete hace tiempo

compara el funcionamiento y vas a ver lo que te digo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNOmFlqmwbg

otrro problema con el vumetro no podes tener. o la señal es muy baja.. o los leds estan mal conectados y no prenden en orden.. o directamente esta mal armado y no funciona.

pero si anda bien.. hace ese circuito y ponelo a la entrada con el capacitor de salida de 10 o 50uF y vas a ver que lindo que queda

saludos y suerte


----------



## sevamanga (Jul 1, 2010)

Hola Chico tengo problemas  mi armado q*UE*da encendido  todo el tiempo q*UE* puede ser he tratado de mi l formas distintas y pasa lo mismo


----------



## monti73 (Jul 12, 2010)

Buenas, tengo una duda sobre el circuito que propusieron para que funcione correctamente el modo punto.
Los terminales L y G (X1 y x2) ¿A dònde van conectados? y la linea que continua despues de la R, tiene que ir conectada al pin Nro 5? Yo ahi tengo conectada la entrada de sonido, controlada con un pote de 10k... ¿el pin 5 tiene que recibir las dos señales? la proveniente del pote y del circuito propuesto???

Y otra cosa más: Tengo una idea loca en la cabeza y me gustaría hacer el vumetro en una escala mayor, entonces lo que quiero es conectar 10 leds a cada pata para que enciendan como uno solo (100 leds en total ). Mi duda es si el integrado puede soportar eso, porque estuve leyendo el datasheet pero no entendi mucho (soy nuevo en esto). Pensaba usar esta página para calcular el arreglo http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz pero no sé bien cuáles son los parámetros adecuados para lograr el mayor brillo sin dañar nada (es mejor usar leds de alto brillo??) ni cuàl es el Source voltage que entrega el lm3915 a cada pata.

Gracias de antemano y perdón por escribir tanto!


----------



## monti73 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ya lo resolvi, se conecta como yo creía en el post anterior


----------



## cryingwolf (Jul 26, 2010)

monti73 dijo:


> Ya lo resolvi, se conecta como yo creía en el post anterior




me alegro que te funcione. no estoy seguro si el integrado se banca la corriente de 10 leds, en caso de que no, podes usar un transistor o un integrado que sea buffer de corriente.


----------



## birub2 (Sep 27, 2010)

hola.
me monte hace poco el vumetro con la idea de ponerselo a una guitarra electrica en el hueco de una pastilla, he provado y funciona bien pero me temo que el sonido pierde calidad y volumen al ponerlo en paralelo con el vumetro.
Deberia poner algun tipo de preamplificacion?

y volviendo al tema del punto, alguien me puede explicar a donde van los terminales del detector peak el L y el G y la lines que sigue despues de la resistencia.

muchas gracias ;-)


----------



## kynerox (Dic 9, 2010)

> Buenas, tengo una duda sobre el circuito que propusieron para que funcione correctamente el modo punto.
> Los terminales L y G (X1 y x2) ¿A dònde van conectados? y la linea que continua despues de la R, tiene que ir conectada al pin Nro 5? Yo ahi tengo conectada la entrada de sonido, controlada con un pote de 10k... ¿el pin 5 tiene que recibir las dos señales? la proveniente del pote y del circuito propuesto???



Tengo la misma duda que vos los terminales L y G a donde van conectados, y si despues de la R va conectado al pin 5, justo lo mismo qe vos. Si alguien me puede ayudar con eso se lo agradeceria 

Saludos


----------



## monti73 (Dic 9, 2010)

kynerox dijo:


> Tengo la misma duda que vos los terminales L y G a donde van conectados, y si despues de la R va conectado al pin 5, justo lo mismo qe vos. Si alguien me puede ayudar con eso se lo agradeceria
> 
> Saludos



Es como yo creía que era, (como explique en el comentario anterior), lo armé y funciona


----------



## abndol (Dic 20, 2010)

Terminé de armar el vumetro, funciona pero el integrado calienta; será eso normal?


----------



## cryingwolf (Jul 27, 2011)

gente, como muchos me preguntaron acerca de como se conecta el detector de pico, aca dejo una imagen donde esta aclarado. yo personalmente lo recomiendo muchisimo, es otra cosa totalmente distinta el vumetro con y sin el detector. queda mucho mas profesional y funcional.


----------



## ramtronico (Dic 9, 2011)

hola amigos que tal estuve armando los circuitos que subieron con el lm3915 bueno yo arme uno pero con el lm3915n-1 y lo que pasa es que no me funciona solo me encienden los 2 o hasta 3 primeros leds peros los demas no encienden y no se alguien me podria decir si el lm3915 y el lm3915n-1 se difenecian en algo o no tiene nada  que ver eso bueno la cuestion es que no me sale solo me sale como les digo solo enciende los 3 primero leds pero con una intensidad baja y estoy usando leds ultrabrillantes o bueno leds ultraluminosos como les deseen llamar ustedes bueno si alguien me puede decir si esos 2 circuitos integrados se diferencian en algo o son lo mismo


----------



## darb1308 (May 25, 2012)

Buenas noches, los diodos son 4148 o 4140,,muchas gracias



cryingwolf dijo:


> te cuento que yo arme hace poco un vumetro con el LM3915 y tenia ese problema, en modo barra daba la sensacion de que variaba muy rapido y no se llega a apreciar bien, pare que los leds titilaran en vez de quedar prendidos o apagados, y en modo punto ni hablar... no se veia ningun "punto" solo leds titilando sin sentido.
> 
> 
> la solucion es el circuito posteado aca.
> ...


----------



## Miguel Ivan (Ago 16, 2012)

Es simple, no andaba bien porque el Pin 9 del integrado LM3915, NO puede estar directamente conectado a vcc, Lean el datasheet gente, no hace falta agregarle nada el circuito que nos da texas. Anda bien de fabrica, Suertee

Disculpen, me olvide aclararlo, tiene que haber una resistencia. La tension al pin 9, debe ser menor que 7v. Esta todo en el datasheet del lm3915. Saludos


----------



## Laloglez (Jun 28, 2017)

monti73 dijo:


> Ya lo resolvi, se conecta como yo creía en el post anterior





cual post? lo puedes agregar aca?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2017)

Se refiere a su propio post anterior , o sea éste :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...na-correctamente-modo-punto-14833/#post330046


----------

